# LA LIBERTAD > PACASMAYO: "EL" Balneario



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que paja es Pacasmayo, como me fascinan los pueblitos costeros con casonas bien antiguas... que chévere.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué balneario más encantador. Muy buenas las fotos.


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

chevere pacasmayo como que sus casas tienen un parecido a las de Colan en piura.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

La verdad que se ve bastante bien y sus casonas en buen estado de conservación en su mayoria...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Me gusta, se nota un lugar tranquilo y cuidado. Muy bien q mantengan esas lindas casonas. Parece que Pacasmayo esta como a la mitad del camino entre Trujillo y Chiclayo, cierto?. Que agradable.


Pacasmayo esta a 1 hora y media de Trujillo, tecnicamente si pues es a la mitad de camino.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Siempre me ha gustado mucho Pacasmayo. Buenas fotos.


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

Aerosol69 said:


> :esta en algo esa playa
> 
> se ve que se quedo en el tiempo antiguo, le faltan edificaciones modernas, asi como casas decentes frente al mar, al menos para mi que lo conozco me gusta mas que huanchaco
> 
> Saludos


Creo q el atractivo especial de pacasmayo es tener construcciones de arquitectura republicana frente a la playa, con edificaciones modernas y casas esto se perderia.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

italianox said:


> Creo q el atractivo especial de pacasmayo es tener construcciones de arquitectura republicana frente a la playa, con edificaciones modernas y casas esto se perderia.


Así es, esperemos que el balneario no se llene de "edificio modernos", al igual que Huanchaco este balneario tiene un atractivo especial y ojalá no los pierdan con cemento y cemento.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

CHIMUCHIK said:


> Así es, esperemos que el balneario no se llene de "edificio modernos", al igual que Huanchaco este balneario tiene un atractivo especial y ojalá no los pierdan con cemento y cemento.


+1, las construcciones antiguas le dan un encanto único.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Pacasmayo*

^^Ojalá conserven bien esas casonas por los siglos de los siglos, amén. Conocí Pacasmayo en el verano de 2007, aprecié su arquitectura, me dececpionó el mal estado de sus escaleras que conducen a la playa y de su muelle (mi hermano casi se cae a los fierros oxidados que lo sostienen). Me gusta ese monumento moderno que tiene estatuas de delfines y pelícanos, aunque a muchos les parezca huachafo, espero que nunca se les ocurra pintarlo.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

se ve bacan,,muy recomendable como parte del circuito turistico a Trujillo.
el puerto tiene un encanto especial, me gusto mucho cuando lo visite.
y la ruta de trujillo para alla, se te pasa bien rapido,, pues casi terminando trujillo comienza el valle de chicama..q es bastante ancho y lleno de verdor.
y despues puedes apreciar los arrozales del valle de jequetepeque y el acogedor pueblo de san pedro de lloc.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

papiriqui said:


> se ve bacan,,muy recomendable como parte del circuito turistico a Trujillo.
> el puerto tiene un encanto especial, me gusto mucho cuando lo visite.
> y la ruta de trujillo para alla, se te pasa bien rapido,, pues casi terminando trujillo comienza el valle de chicama..q es bastante ancho y lleno de verdor.
> y despues puedes apreciar los arrozales del valle de jequetepeque y el acogedor pueblo de san pedro de lloc.


Y tambien visitar el museo de la señora de Cao.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bonito Pacasmayo. Lo conocí en el 2003 camino a Piura, me gustó.


----------



## fabian_peru (Jan 8, 2009)

Gracias a todos por los comments.

Nomás algunas aclaraciones:
Pacasmayo no es un pueblito, es una ciudad con casi 30,000 hab. con regular actividad comercial-financiera e industrial, allá se encuentra la fábrica de Cementos Pacasmayo que abastece a todo el norte peruano de este material de construcción.

Las fotos son sólo del malecón y la playa por eso titulé al tema '"EL" Balneario', ya proximamente postearé tomas desde el muelle y de la ciudad.

Antes el área de la playa era muy pequeña, tanto así cuando la marea estaba en alta las olas llegaban hasta los muros del malecón mojando incluso a veces sus veredas, y lo que se veía de arena no era blanca, mas bien gris. Pero para el verano pasado de este año no sé como pero se amplió enormemente el área de la playa con arenas blancas que no sé si la trajeron de otro lado y quedó muy hermosa.

10 puntos para las autoridades de Pacas que realmente se preocupan por mantener en buen estado su principal atractivo, contrario a lo que ocurre en ciudades cercanas más grandes como Chepén y Guadalupe.

Nuevamente gracias y saludos. Espero pronto traer más fotografías de Pacasmayo, Chepén y el resto del pujante valle del Jequetepeque.


----------

